# should i take an intermediate class?



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

i'm trying to improve my skill/technique. right now i feel like the only thing holding me back from going faster/trying new stuff is it feels like i dont always have full control of the board, espeically when the speed goes up. any suggestions? or think another class can help?


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

Lessons are always a good place to start, try to pinpoint the areas you want to work on prior to taking the class as then you have a good place to start and can get the most out of your money. If your going to take a group class check with the school to see the size of the group as the more people their are the less focus you will get and it may be worth the extra $20 or whatever it costs to go the private/semi-private route.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

If you really have your turns down and have good form, then practice is really all your going to need in order to advance and gain better control of your board. If you feel like something your doing is wrong however, or just can't overcome something, lesson's will definitely help you fix whatever is wrong.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Even Shaun White has a coach. 

Try it. I bet you learn something. If you only practice without an external source guiding you, the learning process becomes one of just trial and error on your part. A qualified coach will give you specific feedback on what to adjust to speed up the learning process. Sometime what you think you can feel happening isn't the truth.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

sounds like you just need to keep going up and down the mountain all day to get progressively more comfortable.

but yeah taking another lesson could be worth it, definitely voice your area of concern at the beginning so the instructor can help you with that immediately


----------



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks for the advice. i think one thing that hurts me is i'm almost always out there solo, and if i do bring anyone, its usually first timers or people not too far from that.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

I've never had lessons and most of the time ride solo or with people that aren't better than me, BUT that still doesn't mean I don't learn from other people. Just watch people doing what you want to do and watch them as carefully as you can. I find this to be a good mental checklist.

What edge did they take off on
What is the upper body and leg position
How fast did they go
How did they get off

Just going through this list while watching the better riders will help you immensely but don't forget everyone has their own style so the way he does it might the be the easiest for you


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I took an intermediate lesson after I had things down well enough to cruise the blues well and make it down the blacks safelyish. It really helped to clean up my form so much that I was back down on the greens for a day just practicing but then when I went back up to the blues and blacks I was infinitely more confident. I highly recommend the lesson. 
One of the biggest parts of my lesson was to go in some low angle green tree runs. Once you learn how to turn where the mountain wants you to instead of just turing where you want to you will become much more precise and knowing that you can turn precisely will really help your confidence for all other parts of the mountain. I hated being brought into the woods at the time but I have never really left the woods since and my ridding has come a very long way because of it.


----------



## Board2Breathe (Nov 20, 2010)

You sound similar to my situation, as in the fact that you feel you could benefit from an intermediate/advanced lesson. If you got the cash, do it NOW so that you can practice what you learned and have a great season of riding. I'm gonna have to wait another week or two because Chris Kringle somehow gained access to my bank account this month. Also, I'd recommend getting a helmet and possibly other pads and protective equipment. Being protected is definitely a good idea if you plan on trial/error'ing on a snowboard, especially down the black diamonds. :thumbsup:


----------



## trickten (Dec 11, 2007)

*add'l classes*

I am in exactly the same boat. I was getting better slowly, but decided to take a class to clean up my control and up my speed. It took an instructor to point out that I was doing a couple of things wrong (too much upper body movement, bending at the waist in toeside turns, etc.) and am now much more confident and in control. It was well worth the $25 for the lesson. 




Mysticfalcon said:


> I took an intermediate lesson after I had things down well enough to cruise the blues well and make it down the blacks safelyish. It really helped to clean up my form so much that I was back down on the greens for a day just practicing but then when I went back up to the blues and blacks I was infinitely more confident. I highly recommend the lesson.
> One of the biggest parts of my lesson was to go in some low angle green tree runs. Once you learn how to turn where the mountain wants you to instead of just turing where you want to you will become much more precise and knowing that you can turn precisely will really help your confidence for all other parts of the mountain. I hated being brought into the woods at the time but I have never really left the woods since and my ridding has come a very long way because of it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I took an intermediate lesson last year, with much the same results. Learned that I was standing too straight, and needed to commit more when starting toe-side turns. Got some work on dynamic carving as well. I was very lucky that day - I booked into a group lesson, and I _was_ the group, so I got a cheap private lesson.

I'm going to take the next level lesson this year as soon as the snow is good enough to make it worthwhile, i.e. not mush and no fog, but with a bit of new stuff for padding.


----------

